# B210 on ice!



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I had my '77 Datsun B210 out for some fun on a frozen lake here in New York state this past winter. It is powered by a twin Dellorto fed 1608 cc A-series I built a few years back. Hemmings Sports and Exotic magazine's David Traver Adolphus had been after me to get together with him on the ice this year for a photo session with the B210, for a future article. The roads were dry so I drove it over to nearby Round Lake in upstate New York last Monday. David followed me to the lake and carried all of my studded ice racing tires and jack in his SUV. I did a quick tire change when we got there. There was plenty of ice at 12 inches of thickness. The weather was perfect, and beside about three ice fishermen, we had the place all to ourselves. 









There was a road course plowed on the lake from the ice races run the day before. This was the first time I actually got to drive a RWD car on the ice with the 13" purpose built studded ice racing tires. What a hoot! 

Does this look like fun or what?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hahaha that looks like fun dude!


----------

